# Dud Boli RC?



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey everyone! First and foremost, I am fairly new to CC, but have been a NC smoker for some time now. I really want to dive into the world of CC to expand on some great smoking experiences. Tonight, I smoked a Boli RC and I have to say it was a let down. I am in no way giving up on Boli, and I have a few ideas of why this was the case. The draw was tight, the cherry kept going out, which definitely altered the flavors. I purchased a bunch of different brands and sizes (usually a pair) from a very reputable shop and verified its authenticity. My thoughts are that the cigar was to young, or in that "do not smoke for years" range. Or it was possibly a little to moist. It has been resting for only about a week in my cooler at 67% 70F. Also, not exactly sure what the shop kept his RH at. In the research I have done, CC seem to smoke better in the low 60's. Or maybe I just got a dud? 

Any thoughts or similar problems from anyone? Thanks in advance and look forward to my new journey!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

For me CC's smoke way better in the mid to low 60's RH. Also for a lot of CC's that I have had, they really come into their own after a few years. BBFs are one of my favorites.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I roll in the 58-61 range and everything smokes awesome... 67 is high


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I roll in the 58-61 range and everything smokes awesome... 67 is high


My RH jumped up 2-3% in the last month or so since the weather warmed up. I'll most definitely need to bring that back down.. Should I drop the RH and let the others rest for a while before smoking? I did smoke a Quintero the other night and it smoked fine. My NC's seem to be fine too. Either way, the RH does need to come down.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Roc585 said:


> My RH jumped up 2-3% in the last month or so since the weather warmed up. I'll most definitely need to bring that back down.. Should I drop the RH and let the others rest for a while before smoking? I did smoke a Quintero the other night and it smoked fine. My NC's seem to be fine too. Either way, the RH does need to come down.


I have mostly CC in my humi so I keep it lower, if I had more NC I would keep it higher


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I have mostly CC in my humi so I keep it lower, if I had more NC I would keep it higher


I was planning on grabbing another cooler for CC, so I'll get that going this weekend at a lower RH and see how that does.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

dry box that sucker and give it another go once i dipoed into the low 60s never looked backed


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

egoo33 said:


> dry box that sucker and give it another go once i dipoed into the low 60s never looked backed


Right on! I'll dry box a few and smoke em in the next couple days...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Current production Boli RCs are fantastic. I'm assuming you just got a dud.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Current production Boli RCs are fantastic. I'm assuming you just got a dud.


Good to know! I'm looking forward to the other few I have. The few quality puffs I did have possessed superb flavor.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

BRCs are one of my favs. The box I'm smoking from now is early 2013, and they all have been great, save one which was a little loose with the roll. You probably got a dud. I also prefer 65% RH, so you're on the right track with dry boxing till your other cooler gets going.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

LutzSpearo said:


> BRCs are one of my favs. The box I'm smoking from now is early 2013, and they all have been great, save one which was a little loose with the roll. You probably got a dud. I also prefer 65% RH, so you're on the right track with dry boxing till your other cooler gets going.


Thanks for your input! I've smoked some other CC's recently and they have all smoked great, so I'm definitely thinking it was a dud. Hey, it sucks but it's happens.. I'll fire up the other Boli soon enough and see how that performs.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Roc585 said:


> Good to know! I'm looking forward to the other few I have. The few quality puffs I did have possessed superb flavor.


X2^^. I have a box on the way!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Most Boli's like 60 rh....not unusual to got a sour and muted flavor profile as they approach 65.
rest them..
also, look to the BCE or BPC for a true Boli profile.
the RC wouled be my 4th choice


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Learn from the experience of those members who have asked and been through what you've asked. I learned along time ago that picking a few well learned members and to draft behind them in their wealth of knowledge is going to give you the fast track towards this hobby...esp. with CC's.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Most Boli's like 60 rh....not unusual to got a sour and muted flavor profile as they approach 65.
> rest them..
> also, look to the BCE or BPC for a true Boli profile.
> the RC wouled be my 4th choice


BRC's are very nice. I like them a lot. But I agree that they are not the quintessential Boli profile.

It's a shame that BCE's have gone by the wayside now. And, speaking of Boli profile. hard not to mention the BBF.

I've also got to give a shout-out to BCJ's. They have been smoking extremely well lately. In fact, I had an OGA MAR 12 recently that may well be the best cigar I've ever smoked. Haven't replicated quite the same experience with the few others I've smoked from that box, nor the ULA MAR 14's I received when I re-ordered (because of that one cigar!). But the dozen or so I've smoked in the last couple of months have all still been really, really good - regardless of which box/year they came from.

Likewise, I have a box of ULA JUL 14 BRC's that have all been spot-on.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> Most Boli's like 60 rh....not unusual to got a sour and muted flavor profile as they approach 65.
> rest them..
> also, look to the BCE or BPC for a true Boli profile.
> the RC wouled be my 4th choice


I have a couple BPC's as well.. I'll let them get to the proper RH and then fire one up.. very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Learn from the experience of those members who have asked and been through what you've asked. I learned along time ago that picking a few well learned members and to draft behind them in their wealth of knowledge is going to give you the fast track towards this hobby...esp. with CC's.


I look forward to the journey into the CC world, but will most definitely continue my hobby on NC's as well. I feel both sides have quite a bit to offer.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> I've also got to give a shout-out to BCJ's. They have been smoking extremely well lately.


Same here. One of my must-have-at-all-times cigars. Love those little guys.

Related to the OP, I had a '14 Boli RC last night that was a little flat and muted, so it happens. Overall though, the experience with them has been very positive.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Same here. One of my must-have-at-all-times cigars. Love those little guys.
> 
> Related to the OP, I had a '14 Boli RC last night that was a little flat and muted, so it happens. Overall though, the experience with them has been very positive.


Yeah. I'm chalking it up as a dud. But most certainly will not give up on the brand.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I went through a similar experience a few months ago. Have been an NC smoker for 40+ years and finally decided to lay in a few boxes of CCs. They were all a big disappointment until I was advised to dry them out. What you might want to do (if the ambient rh is low enough) is drybox a few for different lengths of time. In my case I was keeping them at 65% in my humidor (have since lowered that to 61-62%) and dryboxed one for a day, one for two days and one for three days to see what would happen. All were far superior to when they were more moist, but two days was the best. Since I've lowered the rh to 62, I drybox them for a day depending on the ambient rh, and I smoke only NCs on humid days where ambient rh is greater than the low 60s. . I keep my CCs and NCs in separate humidors as I like my NCs around 68%.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Even if your rh is in the low 60's you must remember that cigars are continuously going through maturation periods. So even those cigars that everyone seems to give high praise and feel there is no need to wait to smoke will most often go into a down period. Being a hand made product every cigar though similar is unique to itself. When i hear cigars are plugged usually it's high rh.When i hear a cigar is a dud often it is do to the maturation cycle.When i hear that a 5 month old cigar is the best thing since white bread
smoke a 10,15-20 year old cigar kept in pristine conditions,it might just change your thinking process.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

mi000ke said:


> I went through a similar experience a few months ago. Have been an NC smoker for 40+ years and finally decided to lay in a few boxes of CCs. They were all a big disappointment until I was advised to dry them out. What you might want to do (if the ambient rh is low enough) is drybox a few for different lengths of time. In my case I was keeping them at 65% in my humidor (have since lowered that to 61-62%) and dryboxed one for a day, one for two days and one for three days to see what would happen. All were far superior to when they were more moist, but two days was the best. Since I've lowered the rh to 62, I drybox them for a day depending on the ambient rh, and I smoke only NCs on humid days where ambient rh is greater than the low 60s. . I keep my CCs and NCs in separate humidors as I like my NCs around 68%.


Thanks for sharing this.. I was planning on separating my CC's and NC's. I usually like to keep my NC's at 65%, but right now it is at 67%, but hasn't caused any issues..


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

smoke a 10,15-20 year old cigar kept in pristine conditions,it might just change your thinking process.[/QUOTE]

I have a number of NC's in the 10-15 year old range, but the occasion never seems "special" enough to light one up. Plus I know when I finally smoke one, it would be nearly impossible to replenish it..


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Roc585 said:


> smoke a 10,15-20 year old cigar kept in pristine conditions,it might just change your thinking process.


Well i never bought cigars to look at them,i bought then to enjoy smoking them. Life is too short to pick a special occasion to smoke your best cigars. Smoking those cigars will make any day special.Sure it will be a sad day when you smoke through all your aged cigars but it would be a shame if you never smoked them at all. Tomorrow is promised to no man.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

True words..


----------

